

“I’m smart but I just don’t try” a sixteen year old's thoughts - DEHU
https://medium.com/@DHU/i-m-smart-but-i-just-don-t-try-c90ae0a3ef6

======
bbcbasic
I feel this way still at 35. I many not be as smart as this 16 year old, but I
do feel I need to be engaged and have a goal to learn something rather than
for the sake of it or because it is forced on me.

This person is obviously smart to be this reflective at such an early age and
will probably do very well at finding the thing to make him happy.

~~~
_mgr
32 and in the same place.

